# New Holland S-14



## izaquad (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get an operator's manual for a New Holland S-14? I don't know what year it is been told 1971. Has tilt steering and rear pto. Thanks Bradley


----------



## PaulChristenson (Sep 26, 2006)

Found on AntiqueTractors.com 
Wanted: Wanted info on paint codes for New Holland S-14. Any other helpfull info on restoration such as decals and so on. Thanks Rod 
Phone: 319-415-4188

Give him a call...he might be able to help you...


----------



## izaquad (Oct 21, 2006)

Paul, Thanks for the info. I'll try to call him. 

Bradley


----------

